# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبة العلمية > مكتبة الطب والصيدلة و التمريض والتخصصات الطبية >  كتب طبية رائعة وهامة

## Abdallah Qasaimeh

*مجموعة من الاطالس مختارة بعناية لطلبة كلية الطب البشري  خصوصا وباقي الكليات الطبية عموما* 

*للتحميل* 
 
*اولا : POCKET ATLAS OF HUMAN ANATOMY* 


 

** 
*ثانيا :Color Atlas of Biochemistry* 

 
 
*ثالثا :Color Atlas of Cytology, Histology,  and Microscopic Anatomy 4th Ed. (Kuehnel, Thieme* 
 


 

*Color Atlas of  Physiology 5th Ed. (A. Despopoulos et al)* 
 

 

*Color Atlas of Medical Microbiology (Kayser,  Thieme 2005)* 

 


 

*Color Atlas of Immunology* 

 

 

*Color Atlas of ENT Diagnosis 4th ed* 

 

 

*Color Atlas of Genetics 3rd ED* 

 
password: www.bramjnet.com

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
شكرا عبووود 
[/align]

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

العفو يا دكتور

----------


## مهاوش الجنوب

مشكووووووووووووووووورين :Bl (13):  :Bl (13):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

أهلا وسهلا :Bl (13):

----------


## actif

مشكوووووووووووووووووور

----------


## medicine100

those pocket atlases are helpful, thanks

----------


## استشارى

مشكووووووووووووووووور جدا :36 1 21[1]:

----------

